# Sharing the Bonding



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

...
His name is Bond. 

50 great James Bond quotes

[video=youtube;0t1_usmB30s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0t1_usmB30s#![/video]

Your share?


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

...
Οι τίτλοι αρχής των χρυσοφόρων ταινιών του Μποντ, από το νήμα Χρυσαφιά κλωστή δεμένη:



daeman said:


> [...]
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το πλήρες όνομα του "κακού" Χρυσοδάκτυλου (Γκερτ Φρέμπε) ήταν _Auric_ Goldfinger. Δηλαδή Χρυσαφένιος* Χρυσοδάκτυλος;
> *με τρισθενή χρυσό, όμως.
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να καταλάβω τώρα κάτι. Πού λέει ότι αυτό το πιστολάκι κατασκευάζεται μόνο με πλαστικό;





drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν το διατύπωσα καλά. Πού λέει ότι, από τη στιγμή που κάποιος έχει τα σχέδια, δεν μπορεί να το κατασκευάσει και με άλλο υλικό;
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, το πρόβλημα ίσως δεν βρίσκεται στην πλαστική κατασκευή αλλά στη διαφήμιση και στη δωρεάν διάθεση ενός σχεδίου που οι περισσότεροι απλώς αγνοούσαν ότι υπάρχει.



 Αν είναι για το σχέδιο, υπάρχει και πιο ευφάνταστο, πιο λαμπερό σίγουρα, πολλά χρόνια τώρα. Και πολύ γνωστό, αφού ανακηρύχθηκε έκτο δημoφιλέστερο γκάτζετ του Μποντ, που τα γκάτζετ δεν του λείπονται. Το υλικό είναι κομμάτι δυσεύρετο τη σήμερον, αλλά το σχέδιο σκίζει:


......... 

The Golden Gun is a weapon belonging to the assassin Francisco Scaramanga. It first appeared as the titular weapon in Ian Fleming's posthumously published novel, _The Man with the Golden Gun_. In the novel it is merely a gold-plated .45-calibre revolver. In the film adaptation, the weapon is a custom-built, single-shot pistol assembled from four seemingly innocuous golden objects: a pen, a lighter, a cigarette case and a cufflink. Its popularity led to appearances in most of the James Bond games.

For the film, it was a single-shot weapon that fires a custom-made 4.2-millimeter golden (23-carat gold with traces of nickel) dum-dum bullet. Scaramanga used the golden gun in numerous assassinations of officials, political enemies, gangsters, and a 00-agent, Bill Fairbanks (002). Scaramanga later used the golden gun to kill British scientist Gibson and Scaramanga's own employer, Hai Fat. When Scaramanga was killed, and his island destroyed, the golden gun was presumably also lost. 

Components
To evade security, the pistol can be assembled and disassembled into its component parts: 

Fountain Pen – Forming the ‘barrel’ of the pistol, the pen screws directly into the body of the lighter. Includes removable thread cap.
Lighter – With a hidden ‘slide out’ section the lighter forms the main body of the weapon. The lighter ‘lid’ opens to reveal a breech chamber.
Cigarette Case – The end of the case opens to create the handle and trigger housing.
Cufflink – With sprung blades, the cufflink fits into the trigger housing to create the trigger which can be pulled.
Bullet – A single custom-made 4.2 mm golden (23-carat gold with traces of nickel) dum-dum bullet can be fitted into the ‘breech’ of the cigarette lighter. For transit, the ammunition is concealed in the buckle of his belt.
Το κουβαλούσε ένας μάγκας, Σκαραμάγκας :glare::






"He always did like that mausoleum. Put him in it." The pot calling the kettle _dark_.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

Ντιρλαντά. Ντάντα Ντιρλαντά (Galore. Pussy Galore).


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

The name's Bond, Hydrogen Bond. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

...
James Bondski - Emigrantski Raggamuffin Kollektiv RotFront






James Bondski was a superspy and also he's my dad
I hope that he's still out there but of course he could be dead
So, papa, if you hear this song, why don't you please call me?
01791007563


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2017)

...
Every James Bond gadget. Ever.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2019)

https://twitter.com/MrDavidReed/status/1192366885578432512
(δείτε όλο το νήμα)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2019)

Απόλαυση. Αν ήμουν στο Twitter, θα του κόλλαγα αυτό.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 10, 2019)

Οι επιθυμίες σας διαταγές :)
https://twitter.com/dytistonniptir1/status/1193451002797666304


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2019)

Πω πω, το πρώτο μου τιτίβισμα, έστω κι έμμεσο. I'm all in a twit about it!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 10, 2019)

Έβαλα και το credit. :)


----------

